# Fave Bay Area Bike Shops



## roguedog (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey,

What and where are your fave bike shops and why? MIght also be helpful to indicate if shop has any specialites that you like (e.g. Mtn bikes, single speeds, vintage bikes or whatever).


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

I like Witts in Hayward.
They don't stock much and have to order everything I need, but I really like the small mom and pop attitude and they take really good care of me.
They actually know how to work on bikes and their prices are pretty reasonable.
Not sure how they stay in business though


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

I like Wrench Science in Berkeley :thumbsup: 
Nice folks and very high-end....

this is meant to be tongue and cheek BTW


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

roguedog said:


> What and where are your fave bike shops and why? MIght also be helpful to indicate if shop has any specialites that you like (e.g. Mtn bikes, single speeds, vintage bikes or whatever).


For road stuff, City Cycles in SF is quite good (IMHO). They do carry some good brands of MTBs, but they are mostly a road shop. http://www.citycycle.com/

For dirt stuff, Passion Trail Bikes in Belmont is quite good. Opposite of City Cycles - they may have a few road bikes there, but they are mostly an MTB shop. http://www.passiontrailbikes.com They are a new shop - less than a year old. Charles (the owner) used to run the service department at Trailhead in San Jose (another good shop), and before than at Garners in Palo Alto.

Both are high end, so not the cheapest on the block. But excellent service provided.

Truth in advertising - I am friends with Charles and have been helping him open Passion. I try not to let this bias my comments too much, but just wanted to make sure this was stated.


----------



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

I really like Eden Bicycles in Castro Valley. They carry Pinarello, Giant, Orbea & a few other brands ... mostly high-end road bikes. The owner Chris is very accomodating & does not try to upsell you.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*the Bike Nook in S.F. is great...*



roguedog said:


> Hey,
> 
> What and where are your fave bike shops and why? MIght also be helpful to indicate if shop has any specialites that you like (e.g. Mtn bikes, single speeds, vintage bikes or whatever).


if you like European stuff, lugged Italian frames, etc. Nothing trendy about the place, the shop has been there for many years but has stuck with the classic racing bikes throughout, also the owner and staff are friendly and knowledgeable. They carry frames, parts, and clothes I have'nt seen elsewhere...address is 3004 Taraval


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Pegasus bicycle works in Danville, road and dirt, cannondale, bianchi, felt, Pinerello, Willer etc. and high end stuff, but treat us not high end people very well.

And it is a little stretch from the Bay area, but Davis Wheelworks, lots of high end, very friendly and cool.

What I like in a shop, is people who dont treat a 30 pound over weight middle aged man with a 3 year daughter with icecream on her face rushing towards the white Assos Bibs as I hold her back and try to maintain a converstation like a lower life form.

Because I dont weigh 150, speak french and ride a 6k bike, I have noticed a lot of shops really talk down to you. I may be a noob, but not an idiot.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

yeah, the attitude is one of the most important reasons I go to Witts - every dumb question is answered nicely and politely and every time I go in they greet me by name.
Plus I like to give my business to the small independent shops


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

After a little more than a decade in Marin prior to movin' up to the Sierra's I'd have to cast my vote for Bicycle Odyssey on Bridgeway in downtown Sausalito. Great selection/collection of high end exotics around the place. There a full blown campy dealer too. I've never been let down there, and besides, it's downtown Sausalito !!!


----------



## roguedog (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey folks,

Well, I've been around to a few shops now. I was wondering why no one from the south bay seems to be mentioned.. and I guess I sorta get it now.

I've been to several in the south bay cuz it's what local to me and while they are all courteous and ok.. I just didn't really get the vibe I was really a customer, if that makes any sense.

Like desmo13 says.. but it's not like I got looked down upon per se... It's just like they werent really interested.

But hey, maybe I've got several things against me..

1) I'm female
2) I'm a noob just kinda looking for what all this road biking stuff about and what flavor of bike I need/want
3) I'm a noob and don't want to drop 3k for a bike


On the other hand.. 

I went to the east bay today and it was totally different.

1) D from wrench science has been very accomodating in these forums.
2) Missing Link in Berkeley was very down to earth and I felt, very casual, not pushy and good info.
3) Left Coast Cycles.. I really liked them, courteous, attentive,.. I felt like I was actually being cared for as a customer.

So I'm listing both Missing Link and Left Coast on my Bay Area bike shop list for their customer service and good attitudes.

If.. when (??) I buy a bike it'll probably be from Left Coast due to their service and knowledge. They also have more bikes my size rather than just the one in the corner that I can just take out for a test ride so the sales guy can go talk to the guy looking for the 3k bike.

Well,, maybe unless [email protected] happens to find some lonely orphan bike in his warehouse that might fit me and my noob budget.


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

Roaring Mouse and BikeNut get my votes of approval. Both shops are extremely knowledgeable of the brands they represent. They go out of their way to help you out with problems. Most important no attitudes! Check out the sweet bikes at www.bikenut.us the shop has even more nice ones!


----------



## DasMud (Jun 8, 2003)

itsjon said:


> I really like Eden Bicycles in Castro Valley. They carry Pinarello, Giant, Orbea & a few other brands ... mostly high-end road bikes. The owner Chris is very accomodating & does not try to upsell you.


yep, Eden is definitely a great shop. Good selection of high end bikes and parts, with a very comfortable atmosphere and friendly staff. I've been to most shops in the greater Bay Area, worked in a busy shop in Santa Cruz for quite a while, and thankfully the shop closest to my house is now Eden. Lucky me


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

I just started road cycling and have been to my fair share of shops in the south bay and the peninsula. 

1. Chain Reaction - RWC and Los Altos - I ended up purchasing my bike here, they were very informative and knowledgable. I purchased it in RWC but my home shop is Los Altos, both are very helpful and I never felt out of place. A huge inventory and everything that fits a beginner cyclist (myself) to um...tri? pro? RWC has better bicycles, Los Altos has better gear. Trek store.
2. Calabasas Cyclery - Cupertino, Ca - Local mom and pop shop, they're more known as a bmx/mountain shop but many are quite knowledgeable about road bikes as well. Raleigh dealer, also have one custom built masi in stock. 
3. Cupertino Cyclery - Cupertino, Ca - this place is just euphoric, very high end. Cervelos, Quintana Roo, Colnago, you name it they probably have it. Zipp dealer, etc. A little pretentious but very cool after you become familiar with them. The first time I walked in here I was still on my search for a road bike...they were inspecting the ironman bikes and my jaw just dropped. (my wallet also crindged.)


----------



## roguedog (Jun 30, 2006)

huh...

I've been to the Los Altos store and they're not bad.. I've been wanting to go check out the RWC store.

Cupertino.. Man, I wandered in there for like 20 min at least and NO ONE spoke to me or even asked me if I needed help. And the store ain't that big so it's not as if it's not obvious. It wasn't only me. Another customer, a guy, actually got on his cell phone and started some conversation with his friend about looking for bikes and he didn't get any attention either. I just left outta disgust after my 20 min. And yes, on the service side there were like 3-4 folks. I wandered there as well. Not high on my list at all.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

You may want to try this new shop. 'Breakaway' in Saratoga on the corner of big basin way and sunnyvale saratoga road. it's right behind the starbucks opposite of the 76 station and fire station. 

I've yet to go there, but sounds like a more friendly shop.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=727870#post727870



roguedog said:


> huh...
> 
> I've been to the Los Altos store and they're not bad.. I've been wanting to go check out the RWC store.
> 
> Cupertino.. Man, I wandered in there for like 20 min at least and NO ONE spoke to me or even asked me if I needed help. And the store ain't that big so it's not as if it's not obvious. It wasn't only me. Another customer, a guy, actually got on his cell phone and started some conversation with his friend about looking for bikes and he didn't get any attention either. I just left outta disgust after my 20 min. And yes, on the service side there were like 3-4 folks. I wandered there as well. Not high on my list at all.


----------



## Rondo (Apr 27, 2006)

*Your kidding right!*



desmo13 said:


> Pegasus bicycle works in Danville, road and dirt, cannondale, bianchi, felt, Pinerello, Willer etc. and high end stuff, but treat us not high end people very well.
> 
> And it is a little stretch from the Bay area, but Davis Wheelworks, lots of high end, very friendly and cool.
> 
> ...


I have been to Pegasus 3 times, all of which were to give them the benifit of a doubt from my first visit. You MUST work there or have a frtiend who does to recommend them, attitude is what they are all about, nothin but attitude! They wrote the book on what gave roadies a bad name!


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Rondo said:


> I have been to Pegasus 3 times, all of which were to give them the benifit of a doubt from my first visit. You MUST work there or have a frtiend who does to recommend them, attitude is what they are all about, nothin but attitude! They wrote the book on what gave roadies a bad name!


 Sorry about your visit. I do not work there, know anyone who does, and can barely afford anything there. A few times I have been there, thinking I need to buy something, they have shown me how fix what I have, or flat told me what I needed was a waste of money. I totally do not fit the "Danville Blvd, Peetes coffee cyclist" image, and even though walking plaza with my cheap bike and mismatched clothes I have seen the looks, from those hanging around, once inside, I always felt like just another cyclist.


----------



## roguedog (Jun 30, 2006)

+1 on the NO to Pegasus. Attitude and only "high end" stuff. Went and asked for a 1kish road bike and looked at me like I was a space case. The only solution they offered for me was hybrid and even then they didn't have it in my size. For like the 3k range, I'd rather give my money to [email protected] or even any of the other shops who at least tried. Well, anyone except maybe Cupertino Bike, anyway.



Rondo said:


> I have been to Pegasus 3 times, all of which were to give them the benifit of a doubt from my first visit. You MUST work there or have a frtiend who does to recommend them, attitude is what they are all about, nothin but attitude! They wrote the book on what gave roadies a bad name!


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

no one said anything about montano velo in oakland? they only carry Cervelo, Time and Giant, but they have track frames. they also have a huge inventory. their staff is nice, its owned by a father and son. also Lamorinda cyclery in orinda is a nice, small, shop. they mainly carry bianchi and kuota. the two guys that work there are best friends from texas.


----------



## gremelm (Apr 7, 2005)

mytorelli said:


> no one said anything about montano velo in oakland? they only carry Cervelo, Time and Giant, but they have track frames. they also have a huge inventory. their staff is nice, its owned by a father and son. also Lamorinda cyclery in orinda is a nice, small, shop. they mainly carry bianchi and kuota. the two guys that work there are best friends from texas.


I second Montano velo...the guys there are very helpful and knowledgeable...they sometimes have hard to find stuff there. Someone also mentioned BikeNut in the city. I also second that mention. When it comes to high end (light stuff) they're the place to go. Huseyin the owner will make sure that you are taken care of...very good service. Cheers


----------



## jitahs (Mar 7, 2006)

Pegasus in Danville for the most part is ok, except they have a gay-bashing former cop working for them. Most of the attitude seems to emanate from this guy.


----------



## roguedog (Jun 30, 2006)

BTW, adding ST Bikes in the South Bay to the list of great bike shops. Bill spent hours with me and had several bikes for me to try. He fit me to each bike. He was courteous, thorough and patient. Answered all my questions and I learned a lot!

He's awesome. If you're looking for a Trek, Lemond or Klein and are in the Silly Valley go see Bill. Tell 'em roguedog sent ya.. 

Unfortunately, try as I might, I don't think I'm a Trek person (except for maybe the 07 1600 WSD which they didn't have yet.) but I can't fault the experience.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

I've lived in the Bay Area (San Jose) for nearly 20 years and have been to a lot of Bike Shops. The one I like most is Cupertino Bike Shop. The owner is a track/road racer, and a pretty decent fellow. The Bicycle Outfitter screwed me over too many times, and I'll never buy anything from them again. I'm neutral on Chain Reaction and down on The Off Ramp (crappy service).


----------



## roadSF (Aug 24, 2006)

i've had good experiences with roaring mouse in SF. they even went to the trouble of hunting down a piece for my obscure bike pump, and then charged me nothing for the fix. also have been very helpful in answering questions. when i bought a wheel set there this year, they gave me a range of options, and didn't try to pressure me into buying the most expensive set.


----------



## F.P. (Jul 26, 2005)

*Slough's Bike Shoppe*

San Jose....nuff said


----------

